# Clutch occasionally very stiff, Why?



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

Greetings,
After a hard run, ie. hard acceleration to 100+ MPH speeds, my clutch immediately feels very stiff, when depressing the pedal. Is this a normal occurance of GTO's? I am quick shifting, not speed shifting, and not slipping the clutch much(at least that I can tell). I have been driving manual transmissions almost exclusively for at least 20 years, and I never felt this before with any of my other cars. 

Regards,

Gary


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

mine never feels different


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

That's good to know, which could mean that mine may be having an issue, requiring warranty work.

Regards,

Gary


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

i've only been close to that once,didn;t notice any thing


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

*Hard clutch*

Mine does the same thing only somtimes,went to dealership of course could not duplicate so will keep an eye on it for now let me know what u find but check & make sure T/C is off if you are down shifting 5th to 3rd if computer feels wheel slippage it wont want to engage.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

So we have "Clutch Management" as well as "Torque Management"? :lol: 

Sorry. Can the fluid somehow be affected by the acceleration?


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

I always have tc off. I checked the hydraulic fluid level, and it was ok, but I may think about draining and refilling it.

Regards,

Gary


----------



## GTOhmygod (Mar 9, 2006)

I do belive the Clutch, Gas petals and Steering get "stiff" during aggresive driving to help maintain control.


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

Try changing your clutch fluid. Use a synthetic if you can find it.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

*Me too!!*

I have the same issues during "Spirited" driving. I took it to the dealer and of course they couldn't duplicate it. (They just don't know how to drive her). But someone on this forum recommended replacing the fluid. It went away for about a week or two and then it came back.

Someone else mentioned that it's just our clutches aren't the best and that they recommend replacing them with the Corvette's clutch. I am looking into how much that would cost but I do like the idea.

Question? Does the vette have the same tranny as us?


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

They are talking about the LS7 Clutch. Do some research first because they have change the parts on it for the goats I read , there was a problem but is now corrected with the right part numbers, I belive you will also have to change the flywheel to do a LS7 clutch.
Myself I going with a Textrailia clutch. DOne a lot of reading and they work very well and have good write ups in the forums. Tex has some of the bet service and support you will ever find. call Tyberne or go online and ask them about a Tex.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'll look into it.

:cheers


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for the information everyone!

Gary


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

I've noticed after accel. hard into freeway speeds, the clutch becomes depressed a bit, cutting the release point way down. It's slightly stiffer. And this happens EVERY time. I actually like it though, having less clutch travel for the release point. Anyone else notice this?


----------

